# Gas Transmission Design References?



## TouchDown (Aug 15, 2006)

I am applying with a local utility for a transmission engineering position. Does anyone have any good references for gas transmission line designs?

I'm looking for something I can have minimal investment to get the gist of what this job might entail. It's basically project managment and small designs.

I am looking to build some design and project management experience because eventually, I would like to get onto the local University in their Design and Planning department (buildings / utilities / etc) but they require 2-5 years of construction background and I think the project management / design would get me there.

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 15, 2006)

Not familiar with that. What kind of gas transmission lines? Is it natural gas for distribution throughout the infrastructure?

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 15, 2006)

Natural Gas. Ameren/UE utility in central Missouri. They cover western Illinois and eastern missouri (including STL). Distribution would include gas main distribution (probably some switchyards - if that's what they call them) and residential I'm assuming.


----------



## benbo (Aug 15, 2006)

I know nothing about gas transmission except in checking gaslines they use something called a pig which is like a little robot (I think). However, if the gas industry is anything like the power industry there is sort of a big difference in the electric grid between electric transmission and electric distribution. Transmission is more long distance transmission over big transmission lines and the design deals more with loss and transmission paramters of the lines with relatively little switching, and the other involves a lot more switching. and we have another section which is generation which might be sort of analogous to gas pumping stations or LNG conversion stations. Of course utilities may not differentiate, and I know I did nothing to answer your question.


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 16, 2006)

I had interviewed with a gas company while in school. They expect their engineers to carry wrenches in the field. I think it can be another industry that may get confused on what engineers are capable of.


----------

